# Gas tank moved for more trunk space



## mlyon (Oct 7, 2006)

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2589222

Check this out,I wonder what this costs, I am guessing pretty pricey...Pretty interesting nonetheless


----------



## speedwrenchx10 (May 6, 2006)

Wasnt the tank moved to the trunk for safety durung rear collision which was a condition on US sales of the GTO?If so I may steer away from that mod.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

yes halving the trunk...move it at your peril...
Bill


----------



## SloTymer (Sep 16, 2005)

speedwrenchx10 said:


> Wasnt the tank moved to the trunk for safety durung rear collision which was a condition on US sales of the GTO?If so I may steer away from that mod.


How so? That's pretty much where every other american car has their tank.
Well, at least the cars I've owned Ford, Chevy and Cadillac.


----------



## aintmisbehavinn (Feb 9, 2006)

Putting the tank in the trunk was another special interest government waste. Just another duma$$ government regulation to stiffle the auto industry (especially performance car.) Next, they will require bat wings on the roof and automatic commode flushers with acceptable extraction cans in place of the fuel tank to use as alternative gas....

Move the tank, this is a good idea, hell, I'm not going to let anyone get close enough to my rear end to worry about it. Wait till the Demo's take office, then we will be retro fitting every car from 1946 with tanks located on a hot air balloon hoving 10,000 feet above the ozone hole.:lol:


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

I thought I read somewhere that the tank move allowed the split dual exaust though, so you may have to give that up to get the bigger trunk.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

That's cool and all but where is the spare going to go? Yeah you'll gain depth in the trunk but once you put the spare back in how much space are you really gaining. For the money you're spending is it really worth it? Even if you decide to use run flat tires you're just increasing the overall cost of the mod. Not worth it in my opinion.


----------



## BV GTO (Jul 14, 2006)

aintmisbehavinn said:


> Putting the tank in the trunk was another special interest government waste. Just another duma$$ government regulation to stiffle the auto industry (especially performance car.)


That was actually to meet US GM's crash safety requirements.


----------



## Verdoro 68 (Dec 27, 2005)

noz34me said:


> I thought I read somewhere that the tank move allowed the split dual exaust though, so you may have to give that up to get the bigger trunk.


I believe this is true. The later Monaros with duals have the tank in the trunk just like our cars. I suspect the tank on the left exit exhaust cars was located where the muffler and pipe are on the dual exhaust cars.


----------

